# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Compare Printer Filaments (a Filament Finder)

## Paulhere

Hello all, 

Currently developing a 3D printer Filament comparison site to make it easier for you to find the best deals on Filament as well as the right filament for you, there is many different kinds out there, some are amazing, some are not so good. 

The idea is for youto* Save Time & Money looking for filament.* 

If you are interested please Sign Up, this really helps, if you have questions you can reply to this post or email on the site. 

*3D Printer Filament Comparison

http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/*

Opinions wanted. 

Thanks everyone,

----------


## ServiceXp

The sign up is a deal breaker for me.

----------


## Paulhere

Thanks for the feedback, I understand your worried about the signup, no one wants junk email. 

We are still coding at the moment which is why we have a signup. Once we have finished coding there will be* no sign up necessary, none whatsoever =)* 

For now, we are using the signup for two reasons - 

1. to let people know when we launch
2. when we do launch we want to hit the ground running 

Your email wont be abused, we will simply let you know when we are ready!

I hope that helps with your worries about signing up. 

Cheers

----------


## Paulhere

Updated the graphics on the website to make it more appealing, we hope you like it. 
Still got a lot of work to do. You can see it here: *http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/*

Thank you for the show of support already. 

3dprinterfilamentcomparison_update_image.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

Sorry, until the site is sign-in free I will wait. I do think its a cool idea, but not worth the sign up.  If you want to let people know, continue to bump your social media accounts about progress. IMO, there is no need to require logins to keep people informed with all the tools available today.

----------


## Paulhere

Hello all,

Its been a while since I last have updated. 
I have worked on the Beta version of a Filament Comparison site, check it out here: http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/

As mentioned the idea is to make it easy for you to compare the specification of materials and to help you find amazing filaments - they can be hard to find! Its great to be able to see clearly what filaments are capable of as well as knowing their price compared with other brands. 

Please have a look at 3D Printer Filament Comparison, I hope you will find it useful, if you have any problems or suggestions then please do let me know. LINK: http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/ 

Screen Shot 2016-05-05 at 9.45.25 PM.jpg

Just to note, materials and brands are being added weekly (sometimes daily) so check back often for new materials or please recommend a great filament company. 

Thanks

Paul

----------


## ServiceXp

Much better, just need to build up all that data now.. I really do like the idea.  Maybe add a consumer rating system...

----------


## Paulhere

Hi all, just an example here below for you to see. 

Screen Shot 2016-05-09 at 6.51.47 AM.jpg

You can compare 4 companies and 4 materials at one time. 
For this one we are Focusing on material strength properties. 

In this screenshot we are comparing 

3 different Carbon Fibre materials, 1 Polycarbonate material.
You can see the Material Weight
The Material Cost 
Performance specifications to help you decide what one is good for you.

You can check it out here: http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/ 

Let me know what you think.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

I don't know if you are aware of it, but this industry needs something like the UL Prospector materials database.

The ability to search based on key properties. The problem in this world seems to be a lack of data on just what plastic is being used, and what exact properties it has. What this industry needs is for consumers to be able to find the base resin used in the filament.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Just taken a look around this website. I really like the look of it and think it's a great idea! 


Cheers,
3DEX

----------


## Paulhere

*Thanks Ama-fessional for your feedback*. What key properties do you generally look for when selecting a filament? Ill look into gathering data on the manufacture of the plastics. 

*Thanks for the encouragement 3DEX* feel free to get in touch, I am happy to chat more about filaments and how this site can help you or potential collaborations in the future. 

Thanks again guys.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

On that exact subject you would have to talk to the pros here. Ideally, manufacturers should supply their customers with data on the resin they are extruding into filament. From there, a lot of other details can be looked up.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Yes we need to be able to see more properties.
Also you are listing only about 20 suppliers - there are so many more which need to be listed. SunLu, Faberdashery, Hatchbox, eSun, Dutch Filaments, Fillin (Poland), Jet, Makerbot, Matterhackers, MeltInk, 3DOM, FlashForge, CuteQueen, Excelvan just to name a few.

If you can derive pros, cons and best applications for each filament from user reviews and forums that would be great as well.
Great idea!

----------


## Paulhere

Hello again everyone,

Thank you so much for the feedback - its immensely useful!  =) 
I am updating the filaments as often as possible, I do more faster! 

I added a Star Rating system so you can vote on your favourite filament, that will hopefully help people find the best filaments! 
I am working on the function to help make it better for people, feel free to email here: paul@3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com

See attached photo of star rating or visit the site here: http://3dprinterfilamentcomparison.com/ 

Thanks again everyone!

----------

